# New xt 1000 possibly



## 08monsterbrute (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay so I'm looking into a new outlander 1000 xt magnesium and wanted to know what kind if deals y'all got and where from. Any info will help. Thanks!


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I paid $12600 OTD in '12 with the extended warranty on my 1000xt camo (camo and pure mag cost the same) at a local dealer in WNY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 08monsterbrute (Mar 24, 2013)

Someone in my area said he could do 11,300 otd without a warranty. Does this sound like a deal to any of y'all


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sounds about right without one. Most people void the warranty shortly after buying it anyways. Go for it! You won't be disappointed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

